# Overstay visa



## Selassie (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello all, i’m living here in greece with a non EU woman and we are planning to leave greece very soon. She is overstay for about 2 years now. She will fly back from athens to her country to get a new schengen tourist visa but my question is how hard is it to leave without getting a visa ban or a fine ? Any good advice or any good lawyer to help to proceed ?

Thanks

Sela


----------

